# Increase in Salaries of politicians...



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi frnds, do u agree with the mass increase in salaries of the politicians???
Will this step encourage more ppl to join politics? or the politicians will feel even high headed????

Or the increment in salaries is good for promoting the politics of our country.....(not talking about money under the table)...

As in Gujarat Samachar on 20th August, the income of Prime Minister is                    57 Paise/min & that of President is Rs.1.15/min.....& that of SACHIN TENDULKAR is Rs.1,132/min.........is'nt this amazing???

I think the increment must be proper not such high all at a time in just a snap....
wat do u say frnds?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 22, 2006)

Do u think politicians really bother about their salaries???? 
naaaaaaa, even if u dont give them even a penny in salary , they will still earn crores per year.
And U know how.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 23, 2006)

y dats true but they r so greedy that they will always ask for more


----------



## blueshift (Aug 23, 2006)

when it comes to increasing their wages(or their own needs), all the politicians from every party are united.
Its a real shame they do not remain united and support each other for the upliftment of this country. Instead they fight with each other.


----------



## hanwant (Aug 25, 2006)

Well this is a funny post for me atleast..why politicians will wait for a salary hike..they are already getting so much under the table..may be more than Sachin Tendulkar...


----------



## Sykora (Aug 25, 2006)

That's disgusting. Sachin doesn't need anywhere near that much money. Nobody does.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 26, 2006)

Even if politicians negative salaries, they wud end up richer by croses / per month.. I hate politics


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 29, 2006)

Why He Hell Do They Need A Hike In Their Salary....they Get More Than Enough By Bribes, Corruption...........

I Mean Not All But Most Of Those " Leaders ".....

I Think They Must Reduce The Salary....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2006)

Really hardworking the politicians of our Country are:

-They have to shout their guts out in the house.
-They have to sit comfortably in their AC houses and probe the condition of our country.
-They have to try their best to gain 'two number' income
-They must use their of expertise to make an issue of any bull-s*** they come across.
-They work harder in scams
-They need to pay for the security to prevent sting operations
-Most of them are married (you know who will spend more)
-They suck our blood (and money)
-They make high promises with higher spirits as if they would fulfill them, hence, lot of energy spent
<endless list>

Who says they dont require a hike in salaries? Maybe they badly need it!


----------

